
RC4 in x86 assembly – 77 bytes - odzhan
https://odzhan.wordpress.com/2015/11/03/ciphers-tiny-rc4-implementation/
======
lisper
[EDIT:] For those who didn't read the article, this is a cute parlor trick,
but RC4 is broken and should not be used. If you really want a small cipher,
use TEA or one of its more recent variants.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tiny_Encryption_Algorithm](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tiny_Encryption_Algorithm)

~~~
tedunangst
Is TEA less broken than RC4? It's also bigger. RC4 is remarkable because it's
_so_ small. TEA does somewhere around ~8 times more work.

~~~
lisper
Yes, TEA is less broken than RC4. This is not to say that it is _inherently_
more secure, just that no effective attacks on it are currently widely known
the way they are with RC4. But this could just be because no one uses TEA and
so it has received comparatively little cryptanalytical attention.

------
fleitz
Brilliant! Great work!

------
mtgx
Can we stop promoting the use of a _broken_ cipher?

